# Dateien im Ordner anzeigen



## ByeBye 8492 (18. Februar 2003)

Moin Moin,

ich wollte mir so ein Script machen, das alle Dateien im Order nach Datum sortiert angezeigt werden.

D.h. das Script wuerde dann in dem Ordner liegen und muesste nur noch die Datein anzeigen, nach dem Datum sortiert.


Weiss einer wie das geht?

mfG

Muffinmampfer


----------



## SilentWarrior (18. Februar 2003)

hi
also ich werd dir jetzt keinen quelltext liefern, nur ne idee: also dateien aus einem ordner kannst du so anzeigen: 
	
	
	



```
$hauptordner = dir("ordner/unterordner"); // wichtig: KEINE slashes am Anfang und am Ende!
while($datei=$hauptordner->read())
 {
  if($datei != "." && $datei != "..") // es wird überprüft, ob es sich bei der Datei um einen Ordner handelt. Die Ausgabe erfolgt nur, falls dies nicht der Fall ist
   {
    echo $datei;
   }
$hauptordner->close();
```
...mist! hab ja doch quellcode gepostet.  nein, was ich eigentlich meinte: ich weiss nicht genau, wie du das mit dem nach datum sortieren machen kannst. möglicherweise hat's in php so eine funktion, weiss ich aber nicht. aber es gibt sowas in javascript. kannst ja mal bei http://www.planet-tutorials.de/tutorials_javascript_007.php schauen, da gibts ein tut dazu. wie du das allerdings genau in php einbinden kannst, weiss ich auch net. (kann im übrigen auch sein, dass ich total auf dem holzweg bin - also korrektur wird schon akzeptiert )


----------



## SilentWarrior (18. Februar 2003)

hab noch was gefunden:

http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.filemtime.php

damit kannst du direkt über php die letzte änderung der datei herausfinden.


----------

